# PS3 Problems?? Help?



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Just been playing COD4 online when all of a sudden my PS3 shut down??
Now when i try to switch it back on again it beeps at me 3 times and shows a flashing red light??? It wont switch on at all now it keeps on going back to the red flashing light??

Any ideas?


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

Its just over heated.Leave it off for a while and it should be fine.:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

spikeyl17 said:


> Its just over heated.Leave it off for a while and it should be fine.:thumb:


will do mate ta, is that right though as it wont switch on now it switches itself off and bleeps at me? Also it is in a ventilated area??

Thanks for the advice..

Mark:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

probably just a build up of dust inside, could spray some compressed air into the vents every so often to prevent it.

i do this with mine and ive never had a problem


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Could be signs of it being on the way out. Despite what people would like to have you believe, the PS3 is no more reliable than the xbox. This isn't down to engineering or design, but the health and safety police stopping the use of lead solder.

It if continues to do it, contact Sony even if you are outside of the year warrenty, they are tending to repair most for free.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I had this on 2 of my PS3. Is it the 60GB version? I'm afraid to say leaving it off for a while to cool down is not going to work 

See my post here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139407


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Well just an update on my poorly PS3, i left it all night to let it cool down and guess what? STILL DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!:devil:

It wont even turn on, it turns on to the green light, yellow then flashing red light!! Looks like she has had it ! Ive had it ever since they first bought them out in 2007, thats 2 years old!!! It is shocking that this machine that cost over £500 only lasted me 2 years!!! I wounder what Sony would say if i contacted them???
Gutted!!!!!!!!!!!

To top it all off i have COD 2 coming anyday now!!!!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

It is a very common problem i'm afraid mate and it was even on watchdog.

You can use a video on youtube to attempt to fix it yourself. I had a go at doing mine but it still would not work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, PS3 is a gonna now, just looking now for a new one, any good deals anywhere??

Whats the difference now between the PS3 and the slim one?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

slimone is a lot nicer machine mark.
i have one and my cousin has the bigger one. iirc its 120gb hd. but the rest is the same only smaller. game where doin a craking deal 200 with codmw2
and that comes with limited edition pad too with urban camo pattern


----------



## Geeb (Oct 28, 2009)

hiya mate fear not..............

mine did this and hopefully can be sorted.

its something to do with corrupt data and saving the hard drive.....

phone the sony customer help line and they will talk you thru re formatting the harddrive ( dont know phone number so look on net)

you have to press the power button until it beeps and do other stuff just selecting different options cant remember what the sequence is otherwise id post. but they will talk you through it

let me know how u get on.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Im fairly certain it will not be a hard drive problem mate. There are videos on youtube and plenty of information about this problem. It is something to do with the CPU and GPU becoming detached from the motherbaord due to overheating.

Also pressing the power button will do nothing other than give the flashing red light again.

Im just going on personal experience here, if it is the hard drive on yours then your in luck mate :thumb:


----------



## Geeb (Oct 28, 2009)

actually mate the power button is also a system service menu...... the problem posted on watch dog is to do with a Yellow light.

if you keep your finger on power button when it is off it will beep three times then you select something from a menu then press the button until it beeps twice you can access hidden menus. ( not sure how many beeps and how often that is why i said to ring sony and they will walkthrough)

even if i am wrong then its worth a shot


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah that's what i mean, when i held the button it just goes to flashing red light straight away, there is no way into the menu.

Like i said it may work for him but it didn't on my 2 broken ones 

EDIT: the YLOD is the flashing red light. No idea why they call it the YLOD lol.


----------



## Geeb (Oct 28, 2009)

here we go found this

Activating Safe Mode

Step 1: Turn off the PLAYSTATION 3 by holding the Power button on the front of the unit till the Power light is red.

Step 2:

1. Touch and hold the Power button, you will hear the first beep, meaning the PLAYSTATION 3 is powering on.
2. Continue to hold the Power button and after about 5 seconds, you will hear a second beep, indicating the video reset.
3. Continue to hold the Power button and after about another 5 seconds you will hear a third beep and the system will power off (Power light is red).

Step 3:

1. Touch and hold the Power button, you will hear the first beep, again for the PLAYSTATION 3 to power on.
2. Continue to hold the Power button and after about 5 seconds, you will hear a second beep for video reset.
3. Continue to hold the Power button and after about another 5 seconds you will hear a quick double beep. At that point release the Power button. If you succeeded in activating Safe Mode, you will see a message on the screen saying, “Connect the controller using a USB cable and then press the PS button.”
4. Connect a USB cable to the controller and the PLAYSTATION 3 and press the PS button to enter Safe Mode.
5. Then you will see the Safe Mode menu.

Step 4: We recommending performing the safe mode options in the following order until one of the options works for you. If one of the options work, do not continue onto the other options.

1. Restore Default Settings
2. Restore File System
3. Rebuild Database
4. Restore PS3 System


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

mine's just done this  so looks like a new one for me also


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

I had to buy another one as my original was fried


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

dont know if this will help you but i have had a look and you can get code for money off anything you want on here www.myvouchercodes.co.uk


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Apparently ... the heat conducting paste from the processor and the heatsink gets fu*ked and doesnt make contact over time, which fry's the processor, so your PS3 is up sh1t creek... If its within its 12 month warranty sony will replace it, if not they can offer you reduced price ps3's.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, paranoid about my baby now!!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Chris_4536 said:


> Hmmmm, paranoid about my baby now!!


Why?
The YLOD (yellow light of death) is less common than the infamous RROD on the xbox.

But saying that its not 100% proven why the YLOD occurs


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

just been and picked up a new 120gb slimline


----------

